# So How often do we actually FINISH a Kit?



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Me - I'm not a 'Fast' model builder, but I'm not really a 'Slow' model builder either. 
I guess you could call me a 'Half-Fast' model builder.  

On the average it takes me 4 to 6 weeks to finish a kit with the time I have alloted which is about 3 to 5 hours a week. That will deminish with the warm weather coming.

Exceptions include kits like the Munsters, PL Phantom & Sleepy Hollow. Kit like that are good for about 2 months.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Since January 1, I have started and finished two resin kits: the Wilco Cosmostrator and the Wilco Luna Moonship. However, I have been working on and off on my resin Wilco Proteus since August last year! Its about 85% done so far.

Huzz


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I've always estimated about one kit a month, but I'm sure it varies. I really don't keep track that much But according to the update links on my website:

* March 2005 - Added Model: USS Masao kitbashed starship Star Trek Fan designs page
March 2005 - Added Model: Space:1999 hawk by Starship Modeler toi the Science Fiction Models page
January 2005 - Added Model: USS Illusive Surya Class starship conversion to the Star Trek Fan designs page
Dec 25 2004 - Added Model: Executive Shuttlecraft  to the Star Trek Kitbash page
Nov 4, 2004 - Added Model: LUCKY STAR Figure kit of Ripley from A L I E N to the Figure Models page
Nov 25, 2004 - Added Model: TIE Penetrator Star Wars kitbash to the Sci Fi Models page

*Which, I guess, pretty much confirms the 1-a-month average.
And reminds me I haven't built an airplane model in too long! Back to that F-15I!


----------



## fjimi (Sep 29, 2004)

funny-I was going to post a similar thread, so allow me to ride your coattails. I'm not half-fast but could be viewed as [email protected]#ed! When is one completely done?? On mine there's always a little more touch up, one speck of rhubarb pie or something that can be improved on. Maybe experience will help down the road.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i feel pretty good if i get 3 or 4 done a year . that doesn't count what i might do for other folks . i usually try and get those out a little quicker lol . 
a lot of times with my own projects i'll get side tracked onto something else for a bit and then get back to it later .
okay , okay , i'll admit it . i'm just a slacker . but it's fun .
hb


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

Dave , i'm gonna be getting one of the Wilco Proteus kits soon . that is one sweet kit . i'll email ya when i get it , i may want to get some build info from ya . 
hb


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

I just finished a King kong kit .I did it in one weekend .But on the other hand I have a custom batmobile that is taking forever.


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

> * So How often do we actually FINISH a Kit?*


 I only finish a kit once...Then it's on to the next one.:tongue:


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

I probably start more than I finish which accounts for the half finished models neatly stored in plastic shoe boxes. On average, about 8 a year.

But, as a rule of thumb I find that the speed at which I finish a model is proportional to the length of time until Wonderfest.

Jim


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

I definantly start more than I finish. Right now I'm trying to finish my entry for WonderFest. While doing that, I'm working on my resin Bubo kit (from Clash of the Titans) & I just found a good "tree" to put him on, the one thing that was holding me up. Who knows... I may get them both finished!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

One of these day's I'll find time to finish a few projects..............
I only have two or three dozen started projects sitting around my work room right now!

I walk by and look at them from time to time but have not found time to sit down and work on anything for too long now!

Dave


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

Basically I can do about 1 kit per 2 months, unless I get motivated and grind one out, in which case it's 1 month. I'm still learning how to use various putties, fillers, primers, and abrasives (which I never used as a kid) so I have to reassemble, refit, and repaint stuff pretty often. Sometimes I plain old get disgusted and take a week or two off as well.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Well, a few years ago, I made a New Year's resolution to finish a kit every two weeks. I made it that year. Each year since, I have made the same resolution and have failed miserably. So now I just work on 'em when I can and don't worry about a quota. This year I have finished two kits, so far.

Wayne


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

HB - absolutely!!

I'd be delighted to chat about the Proteus!! Just make sure that when you get one, you get the latest version of the kit that features the revised cabin roof/window section, navigation bubble ring and the re-sculpted Cora. The girl that came with the original kit looks more like Cher in bell-bottom jeans!! 

Huzz


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

*Dave H. is in Newfoundland?*

Ever see _Shipping_New? Had any seal flipper pie, I hear it's great .


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I guess I would fit into the "half-fast" category.

I still have most of the stuff that I listed in the last "workbench report" still in some state of progress. I did manage to finish the LearJet, though. Many things are primered.


----------



## DoctorG (Jan 1, 1970)

I usually pick 3 kits to work on right after WF and then strive to get these completed in time for the following year's contest. In reality, only 2 get finished, so I'm averaging 1 kit every 6 months.


Dr. G.


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

How often do I finish a kit? I'll have that calculated for you in a moment.



::: punches buttons on calculator :::



::: punches buttons on calculator :::



::: punches buttons on calculator :::



::: punches buttons on calculator :::



Once in a blue moon.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

We had a thread like this down in the Sci-Fi forum.

Can't remember my exact average.
I remember it was more than I thought, but not as much as I wished


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

You mean we are suppose to finish them?


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Some are slow and some go fast. My Captain was built in about 5 weeks. I have built that plus three cars since the first week of Jan. I have a 1/350 USS North Carolina that I am building from time to time since 1997.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I was at HiWay Hobby Saturday, and there was an old fella there buying a $100 (or so) Trumpeter TBF Avenger. He was muttering about how he really shouldn't buy another kit 'cause he has almost a hundred kits to build in his stockpile. 

"Only a hundred?" I said. "I Have over a thousand, easy."
"A _thousand_!?" he exclaimed. ""okay, but how old are you?"
"48."
"I'm 71! When the hell am I gonna build all these?!"

He's _me _in 23 years! :lol:

He was also peeling the price sticker off the box and paying half in cash and half on credit, so his wife didn't find out how much he spent. Apparently THAT doesn't change as you get older either! :lol:


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

John P said:


> I was at HiWay Hobby Saturday, and there was an old fella there buying a $100 (or so) Trumpeter TBF Avenger. He was muttering about how he really shouldn't buy another kit 'cause he has almost a hundred kits to build in his stockpile.
> 
> "Only a hundred?" I said. "I Have over a thousand, easy."
> "A _thousand_!?" he exclaimed. ""okay, but how old are you?"
> ...


I have about 15 models right now.Before my wife passed away I used to pay with cash and then hide the kit from my wife so she would not get mad at me .I would bring it out a few weeks later claiming I had it for years .I never could fool her .When she would get mad I would just say atleast I am not spending the money at the nudie bar!Any way I am now 37 so that means in 11 years I will be you! aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaggggggggggghhhhhhhhh!


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

Okay, I'm freaked out. I just looked at my stockpile. Two months ago I had about 5 or 6 unbuilt models there. Now? About 31... 31!!!! My God, you guys are a bad influence! I'm only 22, by the time I'm at the level you guys are, I'll be the second coming of John P!!! :freak:

Dan


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yep, at 22 I only had a few unbuilts on standby. Hell, that apartment we had when we got married barely had room for _us_, much less a stockpile.


----------



## EVIL3 (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, untill last year I would never leave one unfinished. 

I now have about 10 unfinished and very few ever get finished now.

I think the only ones I ever finish ever more are what I enter at Wonderfest. The rest sit around half done.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

John P said:


> "Only a hundred?" I said. "I Have over a thousand, easy."
> "A _thousand_!?" he exclaimed. ""okay, but how old are you?"
> "48."
> "I'm 71! When the hell am I gonna build all these?!"
> ...


So, John... does that mean in 23 years you expect to build about 900 kits?!?!  
And if not, are you willing to donate them to the great, unwashed masses to even out the average? :roll:


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

I was going to post this in a thread all on its own, but I'm just an amature among real talent...my Frankie:

http://photobucket.com/albums/y28/s_hasty/Frankenstein/

I really look forward to your feedback!

Scottie


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Very good man!


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

*Good Job!*

Was the belt washed with black, or did you do some sort of paint & wipe technique on it?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

When I was really into doing kits I'd get two or three done a month but I always had four or five in various stages of assembly. That was the only way i could develop some sort of patience to let the ones I just worked on sit for a few days to cure paint, dry this or if I got bored with that one. :freak: rr


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

Scottie, looking really good! I sure can't do figure kits as well as that! Nice!

Dan


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

It varies, but usually around one or two a month. Although around the end of the year I seem to take a month or two off from kitbuilding. Not sure if its just the holiday season or the need to recharge the batteries.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> So, John... does that mean in 23 years you expect to build about 900 kits?!?!
> And if not, are you willing to donate them to the great, unwashed masses to even out the average?


 Ask me again when I'm 70 .


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Here's the Problem with me...(Btw I've PURPOSELY NOT read any of YOUR posts so's NOT to Copy someone else's Answer lol) Anyhoo,The Problem is I feel as though I'm CONSTANTLY learning some new Techinques from both the Magazines AND from YOU Folks here! So What this results in is that I'll THINK I'm done with that Forbidden Zone Model's Charlton Heston POTA Kit,BUT THEN I'll read an Article in AFM or Modeler's Resource,The article will go in depth showing Various Layers of "Washes" the Guy used and It's then I take another look at My own Model Sittin there on the Shelf Now suddenly My Piece looks more like this guy's in the Mag BUT My "Finished" Paint Job looks like ONLY the FIRST STEP Of it has been Done! lol Then of course there's the Kit Like PL's Munsters Livingroom I've been working on that one for What SEVEN YEARS now! STILL NOT DONE!!! lol Also Bases sometimes bore me I try to Do the bases First. (the PL Hulk STILL is sitting Finished on an UNBUILT Base! lol Then Finally Sometimes I like to Leave Something to have an excuse to work on a Piece later (I STILL need to finish the PL Spidey's Gun and Can or The Various Acssories on the Witch's Base (Only been 3 YEARS! lol Oh well at this rate I'll ALWAYS have Sumptin' To Do!!! lol


JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

*What I've learned since my comeback to the hobby...*

You will always make mistakes. A given buildup will never be "good enough". I used to think that if I went real slow, taking my time, etc. that I could make a perfect kit, or at least one I was happy with. I finaly realized that such thinking is bogus. Build the kit, make your mistakes. If you never make mistakes, and have to recover from them, you will never learn. So build one and move on.

I'm in a model club and there's pressure to bring something to each meeting, once a month, or at least once every 2-3 months (the number isn't published). It's annoying, yes, but it gets me off my butt. A little pressure can be a good thing, sort of.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Scott Hasty said:


> I really look forward to your feedback! Scottie


Don't be so hasty to get our feedback, Scott! :devil: My interpretation of the detail on Franky's head is that the bare skin extends behind his forehead scars a bit. I've posted a photo of my guy to show what I mean. And the red you used in the scars looks a little bright to me.

The carping done, I think the skin tones you created for your Monster are *awesome*! I went with the "flat pale green" suggested by the instructions, but your darker hues are much more convincing. Don't think that the addition of a back to the vertical headstone and your elimination of the big mold-parting lines between Franky's fingers went unnoticed, either. 

Also, it's cool that you were able to post large files, so we can see your model up close and personal. Here are some other shots of my Frankenstein (click on his photo), which aren't nearly as large as yours.
http://members.toast.net/blackswampmodelers/MarkMGallery.html

Keep on building - and sharing your photos!

It's no secret that I'm 50.  I have about three times that many unbuilt kits, so really I only acquire three new kits a year (okay, Mrs. McG doesn't buy that one either). I build as many models as I can, around three or four per year. Being an employed married homeowner makes it tough to get much more done. I envy the sociopaths who are living off their parents while residing their basements. Must be nice to ba able to build all the models you want!


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I went through quite a dry spell two or three years ago. Last year I managed to get eight kits plus a Bandai NX-01 and 1701 refit done. About the most complicated kit was the 1/537 Abbe conversion kit I finished. Some were pretty simple, like the two Alien figure kits (Halcyon and AMT warrior kits). And I did three resin Starcraft resin Trek ships. This year, I doubt I get that many kits done, but we'll see. I haven't finished any yet, but I should get a Pilgrim Observer and Glencoe Lunar Lander done in a month.

Brad.


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

I would LOVE to see the Pilgrim once you get it done. I have one in the closet. It will be a major project though, as I want to light it.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

I don't understand the question. 
Finish? 
Kit? 
We?


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Its funny. Up until about 3 years ago my trend was to buy about 12 to 14 kits a year and build one or two. Now that has compleatly reversed.

Obviously It ran in cunjunction with PL's outbreak than subsequent drought of figure kits.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Otto69 said:


> I would LOVE to see the Pilgrim once you get it done. I have one in the closet. It will be a major project though, as I want to light it.


I toyed with the idea of lighting mine, but then I realized that I wanted to finish it this year.  Still, I'm quite happy with how it's coming along. I've got most of the parts painted and ready for assembly. I love this kit. It's been a lot of fun! Should have it done in less than a month! I've ordered my NASA decals for it - they should be here in a week or so. I'll post pictures when it's done. 

Brad.


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

Finish a Kit?!I love to buy them,then look at them,smell them,get in my head how I'am going to paint and display them and then ......uhm ..what was the question again?


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

Hmm...NASA decals...interesting idea.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I just couldn't bring myself to use the original kit decals. They look too.... seventies.  Well, that and they've yellowed signifiantly. I got the idea from a pic of reissued Glencoe Mars liner that was done with NASA decals.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Takes me couple days to finish a kit:wave:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

While i am on holidays I've been doing a kit a week. When I am at work it takes 2-3 weeks on average. Of course there are the odd kits which have been sitting around half built for months while I wait for inspiration or odds and sods to finish them.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

For me, building a model is like artwork. I HAVE to be in the mood to do it or the quality will suffer, and I want to do the best I can. I also like to take my time building a kit and don't rush. How many I get done though depends on the complexity and the motivation. Maybe 4 kits or so in a year, but my time is also divided between a regular job and doing freelance CG and prop work for films.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

....lately not at all.....

Chris.


----------



## spideydroogy (Oct 15, 2010)

It takes me about six months to complete one. Between family and work I barely have time for anything else. My wife and I have aging mothers that need attention. She coined the term "mama drama" to describe it. My other problem is too many hobbies. I play guitar, read and watch horror/sci-fi/fantasy tv shows and movies. So model building gets bundled into that last group which are low on the totem pole. Ahhhhhh!!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

If I start a kit I finish it. Then there are the MANY kits that I just open the box and stare at the parts sprues. I can stare at the same parts sprues dozens of times and it never gets old. Models are my one (ahem) weakness.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Wow - I saw my name as threadstarter and thought 'when did I post that'? Danny really dug this one up from the archives. 
Well you have to undersand I was just a kid when I first posted that .

Since then I've been practicing the 'start what you finish' policy. 
The thing is the only 2 kits I started since last August are the Budwieser Clydesdales (finished in early Dec) and the Revell Cutty Sark (this will be a while).

Side as a goofy side note, do you beleive it wasn't until I painted the Name plate on this ship that I realized it "Cutty Sark" and not "Cutty Shark"

Ah we learn something new every day eh?


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Lets see  ... I got back into building kits in 1997 and I've finished 13 kits, soooo... that's one every 12 months 28 days!

WOW! 

~RK~


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

If I have the time I can finish most kits in a week, but I'm usually juggling a bunch at a time. 
Rob
MMR


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I used to build quick. But now I spend more time planning, staring, test fitting (playing with the parts), building, lighting, modifying, starting another kit, planning, staring, going back to the first, loosing interest, buying a new kit, planning.......OMG my head hurts...........................................................


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Finish? I start a kit, until I get the next, then start that, until .....


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

I'm on a roll! 9 kits since Aug 2010 with 2 more in the works! Plus the Romulan BOP is on it's way! Plus War of the Colossal beast is coming next month! And we still have 4 months till Wonderfest!:woohoo:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm in the 4-5 weeks per kit category during the school term--working an average of 2-3 evenings a week. Latest effort: the 3 Stooges kits which took about 4 months. It gets cold and snowy in the NC Mountains in winter and humid in summer, so weather sometimes slows down the spraying of primer, rattle cans etc. Probably one of the reasons I'm still a brush-painter. Let's see.... Last year I built the Stooges, Spock, Lunar Landing, Moebius Spidey, Moebius Frankenstein, PL Aurora Batmobile re-issue, and got close to finishing my Flying Sub--which is still awaiting better weather to spray the blue trim. It's the 3d week of January (isn't it?) and I'm about half finished with the Moebius Wonder Woman. Right on schedule!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I've completed three so far this year, two of those also started this year. Some kits I really get going on and will do in a couple of weeks. Then there are others where you hit a stumbling point and set it aside for a while. That monster clock actually sat for over a year after a fairly significant start before I had determined how to do all those little busts on it. Once I got that in my mind I completed it in a couple of weeks. So on the bench right now is a Moon Bus, Beatnik Bandit, Mummy bust, and Vampirella. I also just started an Airfix Saturn 5 with a detail set coming from a guy in the UK so I want to do that one broken into stages and highly detailed and accurate. I need another 5.5 week vacation like I had during the holidays to use up my use or lose leave. I cranked out some product during that vacation.

Bob K.


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

So far this year nothing completed except fro the PL Phantom replacement-head and redoing facial features (mostly eyes) on four old builds. I too get slowed down in the Winter since I do not have an indoor spray booth.
ALthough I just got Mike Falcigno's "Escape Through Death Valley" sculpt which is going to be mostly by hand, so that is what I hope to get done in the next month or two. Overall, I'm good for about 8-10 BU's/ year...


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

For me each one is diffrent. Some deffinately go quicker than others, and I divide my time for modeling between myself and my 6yo. The older two boys no longer require my assistance. When I was a kid it took roughly 2-3 days? I had no patience. When I started again in 1991 with the Luminator releases, Frankenstien took about a week, and I was not happy with him later as my skills got better with each passing kit, and my time detailing lengthened. I actually look forward to building Frankenstien and Dracula again. The longest kit was my Phantom of the Opera, I just could not paint his clothes black and he sat for close to 3 years before I found the "right" color for me. I will miss him the most if my lost box does not show up. In fact I came here looking for pics I posted back in 2004 or 05. Except I been gone a few years from the forum and all my old posts are gone. I figure a month maybe two these days between Family, work and my other hobby - shooting (sometimes competitively) my M1 Garand and Carbine. 

The next phantom is here and will get started later this year. Hopefully the color will get found quicker, I believe it was a Humbrol made paint.

Rob


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Seems like I build one kit every 3-6 months anymore. Depends on if I'm adding lights or electronics too. My last kit took over a year!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Give or take about a month per kit, depending on available "free time" (whatever THAT is).


----------



## Mr. Franz (Apr 17, 2009)

Living in Houston helps because due to the mild climate I can pretty much work year round with a window open, etc. However, I'm slow and only work on models on weekends and during holidays. I usually do only one or two kits at a time at the most...not sure why, but probably due to an urge to finish one kit before getting distracted by another. Last year I built five kits but got bogged down last summer on the Moebius Mummy kit because I didn't like the way the sarcophagus was turning out. I'm trying to become more patient and not hurry to finish after several months of working on the same kit. And I don't want to feel like kit building is job with deadlines but is instead a fun hobby I do to relax.


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

I seem to finish a kit about once per year now. It used to take me a week. I have slowed considerably since having two new sons born and going back to school, again.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

I average about 1 kit every three months............I'm a *slow* builder.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Jimmy B said:


> Me - I'm not a 'Fast' model builder, but I'm not really a 'Slow' model builder either.
> I guess you could call me a 'Half-Fast' model builder.
> 
> On the average it takes me 4 to 6 weeks to finish a kit with the time I have alloted which is about 3 to 5 hours a week. That will deminish with the warm weather coming.
> ...


Which one? I have about 20 on the go. lol


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Roland said:


> I seem to finish a kit about once per year now. It used to take me a week. I have slowed considerably since having two new sons born and going back to school, again.


Good luck with the school thing. I think you'll find it an entirely different experience as an older student; I know I did, and did quite well. I've found a little fiddling with a kit-at-hand to be a good mind cleansing break - you might even find you get a few more kits done, you never know...
As far as the two boys, your'e on your own.:wave:


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Before a flood wiped out my basement workshop, I had a U shaped work bench which allowed me to work on 3 to 4 models at a time. Since I have been flooded out 3 more times since then, I am reluctant to rebuild it. So for now, I am using my daughter's old bedroom and can only work on one kit at a time (which is not to say I have a number of unfinished kits in boxes lying around)


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Philosophically, I don't think it's about the _finishing _of a kit as much as it is about the _process _of putting a kit together and painting it.

And really, be honest, if we are true artists, we never really _finish _a kit anyway. We finally just reach a point where give up in disgust, right? 

Right?


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I've done quite well last year, I built seven kits.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Night-Owl said:


> It varies, but usually around one or two a month. Although around the end of the year I seem to take a month or two off from kitbuilding. Not sure if its just the holiday season or the need to recharge the batteries.


 Thats kinda like my story, I might do one or two a month for a while, then go for several months without working on anything. I did get three kits done in two weeks for a client last month. I plan on slinging alot of glue once I get settled into the new house.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Philosophically, I don't think it's about the _finishing _of a kit as much as it is about the _process _of putting a kit together and painting it.
> 
> And really, be honest, if we are true artists, we never really _finish _a kit anyway. We finally just reach a point where give up in disgust, right?
> 
> Right?


............right! There is much truth in what you say grasshopper.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Correction, eight kits.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

otto said:


> ............right! There is much truth in what you say grasshopper.


You're too kind, sir!


----------

